# If the bike Fits!



## Trekchick (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been thinking about bike fit for a while, and my recent purchase of the Klein Attitude for my SS, hit it home for me.
So......I'm going to drone on about those of us who are enthusiasts and the difficulty in getting our friends and lovers interested in biking.


In the past year(or two), a few of my male friends have made sincere attempts to get their wife(s) or girlfriend(s) interesting in biking. Some have gone to the trouble of purchasing some really nice equipment which has been received with initial enthusiasm, which, in some cases, soon fades.
Of the friends, in this category, only one has drawn his SO into it with success.

Biking may or may not hold the enthusiasm of many of these women, and here is my take.
Some are just not interested in this sort of thing
Some are pushed on to terrain that is too advanced in the beginning, like taking a Green Skier to a Black Diamond on the first day. Not a good way to get ones feet wet.
Some are set up on a bike that doesn't fit, but, with no experience, may not know it.
This is the reason for my post!

The bike I recently purchased, belonged to a woman who's husband is a serious rider. He rides the Klein Mantra, and bought her a Klein Attitude, because "Klein is the best", and because she said she'd try riding with him.

My correspondence was with him(not her). I didn't ask but I got the feeling that she never demo'd bikes, and never got off paved paths with this bike.

The minute I got on the bike to take it out a bit before tearing it apart, I thought, "Wow, this bike has an aggressive forward position".
I know enough about bikes to know I don't like that, and I'll change it. The former owner, (making an assumption) thinks thats the way a bike feels!

Guys(or gals) getting a SO interested in biking, do yourself a favor, and get them to try a few bikes out. Rent if necessary.
Gals(or guys) taking a stab at riding for the first time, do yourself a favor and get on a few before you take your baby home.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2008)

Alot of companies now make women's specific bikes. They have different goemetries more suited to the typical women's body. Some, like the bike Randi rides has smaller break levers, and handle bars with smaller diameter grips


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

I got my gf riding on my old frame, which is too big for her, but I took measurements off her room mate's bike (since they're about the same size and build) and got all the critical ones to match (seat to BB distance, seat to handlebar distance).

The only real hang up for her is the standover height, but I think I've got her around that by teaching her to leave on foot on the pedal when she's stopped and to lean over to the other foot.  She was real, real new at riding, but she's doing great now, riding some pretty loose gravel and sandy double track.. considering she only started riding period a year ago (riding bikes at all... not just MTBing) she's come an amazingly long way.

Of course it probably has a lot to do with her stellar teacher as well :dunce:

If you can't have patience as a teacher, the endeavor is doomed to failure before it starts.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Of course it probably has a lot to do with her stellar teacher as well :dunce:
> 
> If you can't have patience as a teacher, the endeavor is doomed to failure before it starts.


Good story Marc.  
Patience is Huge!!!
You are right in so many things but I would seriously consider getting her a fitted bike, since I'm a woman who's had "the impact" from the bar.  
Not fun to heal from that one, trust me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Good story Marc.
> Patience is Huge!!!
> You are right in so many things but I would seriously consider getting her a fitted bike, since I'm a woman who's had "the impact" from the bar.
> Not fun to heal from that one, trust me.



I've had the impact from the stem before... that one's bad too.

Now that she is def. getting into it, and looks like she'll stay with it, a new frame is def. going to be a priority, if not a whole new bike.  Actually, if I did that, I could go back and rebuild mine into a SS or a lightweight long distance XC rig... hmm....

I also got her skiing last winter too


----------

